# Lost 4 Shrimps in 2 Days ! :(



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

My tanks has been running for a month or so now , shrimp have been in there for 3 weeks + , everything looks good fine , havent tested the water although the shrimp have settled down , but i lost 2 Painted Fire Reds and 2 CRS , ive been setting up more tanks in the same room, maybe when the power goes on and it gets restored , the gunk from the filter comes into the tank making it hard for the shrimps ?  i run a sump on this tank and i found 2 Painted Fire Reds trying to the get into overflow box and i guess they die there ? does anyone have a good way of covering the overflow box , i just filled it with a sponge , similar to the ones in Aqua Clear filters. 

Also i dont really do the cleanings on my shrimp tank, i do see excess of waste on my sand bed , i only do top offs. too all the expreienced shrimp hobbyists , what do you think my problem is ?

Please let me know guys ! , all help is appreciated !


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Test the water.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to test water , also going to move them to my new setup in two weeks they love trying to to get into my overflow


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I've never had an overflow system, so I have no idea how yours is plumbed, but try putting nylon stocking over it. It'd be a temporary solution if any.

I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to get in, they're extremely curious.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
Use corner sponge filter.
dp


----------



## Ptruong (Nov 17, 2011)

More specifically check for ammonia ....


----------

